# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  أخبار الشركات....متجدد

## زهره التوليب

بعد اتهامات باختراقها الخصوصية، رحب الاتحاد الأوروبى بقرار شركة جوجل الأمريكية صاحبة أكبر محرك بحث على الإنترنت، بخفض المدة التى تخزن فيها البيانات الشخصية لمستخدمى خدماتها بمعدل النصف.

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت، أنها ستقوم بتخزين عناوين بروتوكول الإنترنت "IP" للأجهزة الشخصية لمدة تسعة أشهر، بدلاً من 18 شهراً.

وتشير جوجل إلى أنها تستخدم عناوين بروتوكول الإنترنت والمواد التى يتم البحث عنها وتقوم بتخزينها لتحسين الخدمات التى تقدمها لعملائها، فيما يؤكد المدافعون عن الخصوصية أن هذه المعلومات ربما يساء استخدامها.

وتأتى هذه الخطوة فى ظل الضغوط المتزايدة من الاتحاد الأوروبى، الذى يسعى إلى حماية خصوصية المواطنين، ورغبته فى حفظ محركات البحث البيانات الشخصية لمستخدميها لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.

ووصف المفوض الأوروبى جاك باروت هذا القرار، بأنه خطوة تجاه الالتزام بمبادئ الخصوصية الأوروبية وقوانين حماية البيانات بالاتحاد الأوروبى.

وتدخل جوجل دائماً فى معترك "اختراق الخصوصية" مع كل خدمة جديدة تطرحها بداية من بريدها الإلكتروني "جي ميل" مروراً ببرنامج "جوجل إيرث" وأخيراً متصفح الإنترنت "كروم" الذي طرحته منذ أيام قليلة وسرعان ما لقي هجوماً شديداً من السلطات الألمانية بزعم أنه يكشف أسرار المستخدمين.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: أطلقت شركة سيمانتيك الأمريكية المتخصصة في تطوير برمجيات الحماية الأمنية إصدارين جديدين من برنامج "نورتون أنتي فيروس" لمكافحة الفيروسات، وحزمة برمجيات "نورتن إنترنت سكيورتي" لتوفير الحماية الأمنية عند استخدام الإنترنت.

وأشارت سيمانتك إلى أنها ركزت أثناء تطويرها نورتن أنتي فيروس 2009 ، ونورتن إنترنت سكيورتي 2009 على خفض حجم تأثير استخدام تلك البرمجيات على أداء الحاسبات التي تستخدمها مقارنة بالإصدارات السابقة منها .

وأوضحت الشركة أنه يمكن تثبيت حزمة برمجيات نورتن إنترنت سكيورتي 2009 على الحاسبات الشخصية خلال 52 ثانية فقط، فيما تتطلب عمليات البحث السريعة عن الفيروسات والملفات التجسسية من خلالها 33 ثانية فقط.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: كشفت شركة "أسوس" لصناعة الحاسبات النقاب عن أحدث منتجاتها من الأجهزة المحمولة الذكية التي تعمل وفق شبكات الجيل الثالث للهواتف المحمولة.

وأطلقت الشركةعلى الهاتف المحمول الجديد اسم "بي 552 دبليو"، ويحتوى على معالج إلكتروني تبلغ سرعته 624 ميجاهرتز، وذاكرة داخلية سعتها التخزينية 256 ميجابايت، بالإضافة إلى ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعة 128 ميجابايت.

ويعمل الهاتف الجديد وفق نظام التشغيل ويندوز موبايل 6.1 الذي تطوره شركة مايكروسوفت، كما يمكن للجهاز الاتصال بشبكات "واي فاي" اللاسلكية.

ويتمتع الهاتف بنظام تحديد المواقع العالمي "جي بي إس" وخاصية بلوتوث، وكاميرا 2 ميجابكسل، بالإضافة إلى منفذ لبطاقات الذاكرة الإلكترونية من نوع مايكرو إس دي.

----------


## زهره التوليب

ستضع غوغل محركها في البحر ليعمل بقوة الأمواج. لذلك، ستلجأ غوغل الى وضع خوادم الكمبيوترات، التي تحوي عدداً لا يحصى من المعطيات، على متن مجموعة من المراكب التي ستستمد طاقة تشغيل هذه الخوادم من أمواج البحر. هكذا، تتمكن غوغل من ادخار المال وتفادي تلويث الأرض، بقدر الإمكان.  

سترسو هذه المراكب على بعد 11 كيلومتراً تقريباً من الشواطئ الأميركية، وستعمل على تحويل قوة أمواج البحر الى طاقة كهربائية. ان استهلاك الطاقة هي المشكلة الأهم لدى الشركات المتخصصة في خزن المعطيات في مراكز معينة ينبغي تبريدها دوماً بوساطة مكيفات ضخمة لتفادي تسخين الآلات.

في هذا الصدد، ينوه الباحثون في جامعة "ستانفورد" بأن استهلاك خوادم الكمبيوتر للطاقة، حول العالم، تضاعف في الفترة ما بين 2002 و2005. وتقدر تكلفة الطاقة الكهربائية التي تحرقها خوادم الكمبيوترات حول العالم ب7.2 بلايين دولار سنوياً. وقد تساعد فكرة غوغل الصديقة للبيئة على تحسين سمعتها عالمياً. أما المراكب التي ستستقبل خوادم كمبيوترات غوغل فان الأخيرة قد تستعملها كمكررات للإشارة (Repeaters) مما يفسح المجال أمام زيارة الشبكة العنكبوتية في وسط البحر.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: أزاحت شركة "فيليبس" الستار عن هاتف محمول جى إس إم جديد أطلقت عليه "M200"، والذي يأتي ليلبى احتياجات محبي الموسيقى.

ويأتي هاتف فيليبس M200 بدون كاميرا ولكنه يمكن محبي الموسيقى من الاستمتاع بكل أغانيهم في عالم من النظام الصوتي ثلاثي الأبعاد وكل ما عليهم أن يفعلوه هو الضغط على الزر ليستمتعوا بالموسيقى مع مشغل "إم بى ثرى" و"راديو إف إم".

كما أن هاتف M200 من فيليبس يأتى بشاشة 1.8 بوصة وتقنية GPRS مع خدمة الواب 2.0، كما يحتوى الهاتف أيضا على يو اس بى 1.1، بالإضافة إلى ذاكرة 3 ميجابايت مع مكان لبطاقة الذاكرة مايكرو اس دى، بالإضافة إلى منبه وآلة حاسبة ونتيجة ومحول للعملات.

----------


## زهره التوليب

انتهت المبيعات الرسمية لأي جهاز كمبيوتر يحمل نظام التشغيل "إكس بي" منذ فترة طويلة ولكن مايكروسوفت كانت قد قدمت خياراً مختلفا تحت وطأة الضغط من المستخدمين الذين يتمسكون بنظام التشغيل السابق وهو خيار الحصول على جهاز يعمل بنظام Windows Vista مع إمكانية تنزيل النظام إلى XP بعد الشراء عبر خيار Downgrade.

وكان يفترض أن ينتهي العمل به رسميًا في الحادي والثلاثين من يناير من العام القادم 2009, إلا أن الشركة قامت أخيرًا فيما يبدو بمد هذا العمر الإفتراضي لإتاحة خيار الـ Downgrade حتى الحادي و الثلاثين من يوليو من العام القادم و بزيادة قدرها 6 شهور كاملة.

تأتي هذه الخطوة بعد فترة وجيزة من كشف مايكروسوفت عن الملامح الأولى للإصدار الجديد من نظام التشغيل "ويندوز 7".

وبحلول عام 2010 سيتم إطلاق النظام الجديد الذي سيحقق ما توقعه بيل جيتس رئيس شركة مايكروسوفت السابق حينما قال في واحد من أحاديثه الصحفية إن استخدام لوحة المفاتيح والماوس في طريقه إلى الاختفاء مع ظهور أدوات أكثر طبيعية وعفوية تعتمد على الحواس خاصة حواس اللمس والرؤية والنطق.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: أزاحت شركة سامسونج النقاب عن الهاتفين الجديدين SCH-W570 و SPH-W5700 بشاشتين متساويتين بقياس 2.2 إنش لكل منهما.

واعتمد الجهازان على شاشة خارجية تدعم اللمس وتمكن المستخدم من الدخول السريع الى الوظائف الرئيسية مثل مشغل الوسائط المتعددة والرسائل القصيرة وغيرها، أما الشاشة الداخلية فهي لا تدعم اللمس وتتيح تصفح بقية وظائف الهاتف عن طريق الأزرار التقليدية.

ويدعم هاتف SCH-W570 البلوتوث, وهو مزود بكاميرا رقمية بدقة 3 ميجابيكسل واستقبال البث التليفزيوني الرقمي عبر الـ DMB, فيما ينتظر أن يدعم كلا الهاتفين الجيل الثالث.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: طرحت شركة "تي. دي. كيه لايف أون ريكورد" المتخصصة في وسائط التخزين الإلكترونية أول إسطوانات فيديو رقمية خام من نوعية "بلو راي" بست سرعات مختلفة للنسخ.

وتقول الشركة إن سعة تخزين الاسطوانات الجديدة تبلغ 25 جيجابايت وأن تحميلها يستغرق 17 دقيقة، ومن المقرر طرح الإسطوانة الجديدة التي تحمل اسم "6 إكس جي بي بي دي - أر" بسعر 26 دولار.

ومن المقرر طرح نسخة ثانية من الاسطوانات الجديدة بسعة تخزين 50 جيجابايت على أن تباع بسعر 99ر49 يورو.

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا زهرة


شكرا عالمرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

ديل تطلق جيلاً جديداً من طابعات الليزر


واشنطن: أطلقت شركة "ديل" مجموعة جديدة من طابعاتها تشمل ثلاث آلات طباعة بأشعة الليزر بالألوان وطابعتين أحادية اللون.

وتعد هذه المجموعة الأسرع من نوعها فى العالم التى تستجيب إلى حاجيات المؤسسات الصغرى والمتوسطة وأكبر الشركات العالمية، إذ تضمن طباعة الوثائق بمستوى رفيع وجودة عالية من حيث النص والصور فى أقل وقت ممكن.

ويمكن لطابعات ديل الجديدة التعامل مع الاحتياجات المتغيرة للحرفاء فى مختلف أعمالهم بفضل الخيارات المتعددة التى تقدمها من خدمات الفاكس والنسخ والترقيم.

وتضم هذه التشكيلة "ديل سى آن" 2135 بالألوان متعددة الوظائف وتستجيب فى المقام الأول للأعمال التجارية الصغيرة، وتصل سرعتها إلى 12 صفحة "A4" فى الدقيقة مع سهولة فى الاستخدام والنسخ.

ويمكنها أن تحل محل مكتب الأجهزة المتعددة الاستخدامات، كما أنها تقتصد فى استخدام الطاقة. وتستجيب ديل سى آن 2130 إلى حاجيات الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وتمكن الحرفاء من الحصول على ألوان حادة فى الطباعة بسرعة فائقة.

وتشترك آلات الطباعة بالألوان من ديل فى القدرة على الطباعة بالأبيض والأسود.

وستخدم آلات الطباعة ديل الحبر الذى يصنع بطريقة تحافظ على لمعان الألوان وهو حبر صديق للبيئة لا يتسبب فى انبعاث غاز CO2.

----------


## زهره التوليب

* أطلقت شركة سوني إريكسون هاتفها الجديد GE705 الذي يدعم جميع أنواع وتقنيات الاتصالات الحديثة ويشمل ذلك تقنيات GPRS وGPS وEdge وHSDPA إضافة إلى الدعم الكامل لتقنيات تصفح الشبكة HTML web التي تمكن من عرض صفحات الإنترنت عبر الشاشة المميزة (2.4) بوصة، كما يدعم الهاتف تقنية الواي فاي اللاسلكية المتطورة.

ويوفِّر الهاتف كاميرا تصوير رقمية 3.2 ميجا بيكسل مدعومة بزووم رقمي وبذاكرة داخلية قابلة للتمديد عبر شرائح Memory Stick حتى سعة "1" جيجابايت مع إمكانية تبادل وتراسل الصور والفيديو عبر توصيل اليو إس بي والبلوتوث، ومن تقنيات التصوير التي يوفرها الهاتف تقنية PictBridge التي تمكن من إرسال الصور مباشرة للطابعات المتوافقة.

وتوفر بطارية سوني إريكسون GE705 حوالي عشر ساعات من الحديث المتواصل كما توفِّر زمن انتظار يصل إلى نحو أربعمائة ساعة.

ويتوقّع أن يتوفر الهاتف الحديث Sony Ericsson GE705 قبل نهاية العام الجاري .*

----------


## زهره التوليب

*أصبحت خدمة "ستريت فيو " التي أطلقتها جوجل منذ عامين تقريبا بمثابة الكاميرا الخفية التي تزعج الجميع سواء داخل الولايات المتحدة أو خارجها ، والأمر هذه المرة متعلق بالمملكة المتحدة ، حيث سحب جوجل عشرات الصور من صفحة دليل الشوارع الجديدة الخاص ببريطانيا بعد أن تلقى عددا من الشكاوي، خاصة أن هذه الصور تظهر أشكالا واضحة لمنازل ولشخص يرتاد محلا لبيع الأغراض الجنسية وآخرين يلقى القبض عليهم ورجل مصاب بوعكة.* 
*وأكدت لورا سكوت الناطقة باسم جوجل " كل من يرغب في أن تسحب صورته من الموقع سيلبى طلبه ، فقد التقطنا ملايين الصور، لهذا فإن نسبة الصور المسحوبة ضئيلة جدا."* 
*وقد انطلق برنامج خرائط المدن المسمى ستريت فيو بالولايات المتحدة عام 2007 وهو متوفر حاليا في اليابان و أوستراليا ونيوزيلند وفرنسا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا.* 
*وقد ارتفع عدد البلدان التي يغطيها البرنامج إلى 9 بعد انضمام هولندا.* 
*وقد التقطت صور الفيديو لأكثر من 22 ألف ميل من شوارع بريطانيا بواسطة كاميرات متنقلة بالسيارات.* 
*ووضعت مربعات سوداء محل الصور المسحوبة كتب عليها "هذه الصورة لم تعد متوفرة".* 
*وقال الدكتور إيان براون الخبير في شؤون الخصوصية الشخصية بمعهد أوكسفورد للإنترنت، إنه لم يفاجأ بوجود بعض الصور الصادمة، مشيرا إلي ضرورة أن تلتقط صور الشارع مرتين في وقتين مختلفين لتفادي انتهاك الخصوصية.*

----------

